# ubuntu et leopard



## cal1894 (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'aime énormément l'univers de mac ou apple. mais bon j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour savegarder tout le système (léopard) sur une partition et en faire une avec ubuntu ppc... sans perdre aucunes données... je possède un ibook G4 qui marche très bien avec beaucoup de mémoire...
Merci d'avance
Guillaume


----------



## claud (10 Juin 2008)

Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 et 7.10
Cela marche fort bien. Je l'ai fait sur un iBook G4 en fevrier.
J'imagine qu'ensuite on peut mettre à jour vers 8.04


----------



## cal1894 (10 Juin 2008)

Merci mais sur mon HD je n'ai que 4Go et j'ai déja essayé mais je sens que je vais faire une gafe donc pourrai tu m'indiquer la marche à suivre.


----------



## claud (10 Juin 2008)

As-tu un DDE pour y faire un clone de sauvegarde (avec Carbon Copy Cloner,gratuit,par exemple)?
Sinon tu devras tout réinstaller.
Le partitionnement se fait avec le DVD de leo après avoir booter dessus.


----------



## claud (10 Juin 2008)

A la réflexion avec 4Go,cela sera trop juste...
Il te faut de la place libre pour bien faire tourner leo...
Peux-tu libérer unpeu de place?


----------



## cal1894 (10 Juin 2008)

en fait je veux juste faire une expérience linux c'est tout, mais est il possible de l'installer sans bousiller mon leo?


----------



## claud (10 Juin 2008)

J'imagine que tu connais http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
et éventuellement http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html


----------



## cal1894 (10 Juin 2008)

ui je connais, mais je peu l'installer ubuntu sur mes 4Go ou pas?


----------



## claud (10 Juin 2008)

Alors  n'installe rien et contente-toi du live.


----------



## cal1894 (10 Juin 2008)

ok merci en tout cas


----------



## cal1894 (10 Juin 2008)

et par hasard auriez-vous le ficher dock.app de tiger pour que je le mette sur mon leo??


----------

